# Getting on the job?



## Guest (Mar 23, 2005)

Hello, I am new to this website but I have heard it is really good.
I was wondering if anyone could give me a hand? I have just finish the R.I academy in foxborough and right now doing the CPR/first responder. I wanted to try and be a summer special or campus police officer or try for anything I could get, but I have just heard there is a new law that was put in on Jan. that all P.O's have to be 21? If this is true I can not do anything for police work until I turn 21 in Aug. But I was wondering is there anything else I could do to help me get any experience with law enforcement over the summer until I become 21 and maybe try for an AUX position or campus police. 
Thank You for your Help.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

Well I don't know about helping you get on the job but take a bit of advice from me. Change your screename. Do us all a favor.

I don't know about being hired by non civil service places but to take the current CS test, you must be 21. I don't know if that makes too much sense because the hiring process takes sometimes 2 years and a 19 year old would be 21 by the time of hiring. It should have been changed to have a hiring date of 21 instead of a test taking date of being 21 in my opinion. But who the hell listens to me anyway?


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2005)

Take this time to join the military. I don't know how far you are from 21 but, the military experience will help, and it moves you up the list that much faster. Every edge helps with the testing process.....

If you are not interested in military go west or south and get a couple of years experience. The hiring is not as tough as it is around here.

Just a thought.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

ramrod...ah, yes you may wanna change this username.. anyway... I'm not sure, but it might be too late for summer specials, although I think the cut-off for P-Town is in April. I can think of Hull, Dennis, Wellfleet, Nantucket, Oak Bluffs off hand as some that hire summer PO's. But just about any other Vineyard town and most towns on the cape from Wareham south usually hire summer specials. As we are pushing April, you may want to start making some calls... Good luck.


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

"cut-off for P-town" and "ramrod"? Geesh!


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2005)

First off the name is from Supertroopers "Car Ram Rod" I thought it was funny. Does not have any other meaning.
Second thats for your help. I will just have to wait untill I am 21 to do anything I was already shot down on all the summer specials and can't even get a ride-alone with most departments around me. Just need to have patients and hope for the best.
Thanks again.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2005)

LMFAO!!!

Ramrod,

In case you don't know why your username is so humorous:

www.ramrodboston.com


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

Ramrod20,

Your question depends a lot on where you live in Mass. There are departments with reserve and auxiliary units throughout the state that you can gain experience with until you are old enough to take the CS exam. If you have an Associates Degree in Criminal Justice you will qualify for a SSPO warrant which will make you pretty marketable to some colleges and hospitals. If you do not have a degree yet I strongly encourage getting one sooner than later. 

Anyway the best advise I have for you is to apply for as many positions as reasonable (obviously you are not going to want to commute 50 miles to be an Aux. PO). Keep an eye on the employment forum on this board, there is always a myriad of jobs posted for entry level positions. Good luck.


----------

